# Paketdiagramm mit Visio2010



## infboy (29. Nov 2012)

Hi,

hat vllt. jemand schon mit Ms-Visio 2010 modelliert.
Ich muss unbedingt damit modellieren, aber bekomme es iwi bei Paketdiagrammen nicht hin, Pakete in Pakete zu legen.
z.B. mein model besteht selbst aus mehreren Paketen, aber es ist mir nicht möglich dies zu modellieren.
Mit das was im net stand, konnte ich auch nicht so richtig was anfagen.


----------



## OnDemand (2. Dez 2012)

Hast du mal einen Screenshot? Kann mir grad nicht vorstellen was du meinst


----------



## infboy (3. Dez 2012)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/900l7g9li9biw2w/Paketdiagramm-Forum.jpeg
hi,

anbei das Diagramm. Ich habe dieses Diagramm mit Dia gemacht! So etwas sollte aber eigentlich auch mit Visio gehen.
(3 Packeges in model plazieren, oder model, view, controller in main plazieren)


----------

